# réglage adaptateur Mac/VGA



## LC475 (7 Février 2004)

J'ai mis longtemps à trouver cette information, alors je me permets de la poster ici :


Voici les réglages pour les interrupteurs :

Monitor Resolution      mode 1 mode 2 mode 3 mode 4 mode 5 mode 6
  12"RGB   512x384        1345  13456   1347   1346  13467   134
  13"RGB   640x480 66Hz    145   1456    147    146   1467    14
  portrait 640x870        2345  23456   2347   2346  23467   234
  VGA/SVGA 640x480
           800x600 60Hz    235   2356   237     236   2367    23
  15" tilt                 245   2456   247     246   2467    24
  16"      832x624         135   1356   137     136   1367    13
  19"      1024x768        125   1256   127     126   1267    12
  21"      1152x870      12345 123456 12347   12346 123467  1234
  2 pages  1152x870        345   3456   347     346   3467    34
  NTSC                    1245  12456  1247    1246  12467   124
  NTSC/PAL                1235  12356  1237    1236  12367   123
  HI-RES 12-14"            145   1456   147     146   1467    14
  Multi scan 14"         14589  14568 14789   14689 146789  1489
  Multi scan 16"          1458  14568  1478    1468  14678   148
  Multi scan 21"          1459  14569  1479    1469  14679   149

  Généralement vous utiliserez le mode 1 ou mode 2 avec un écran VGA,
  donc votre adaptateur sera réglé sur 235 ou 2356 sur on.

  Mode 1 : signal de synchro composite (DB15M 3 connecté au HD15F 13)
  Mode 2 : signal de synchro composite (DB15M 3&amp;15 connectés au HD15F 13)
  Mode 3 : sync on V         DB15M pin 12 connecté au  HD15F pin 14
  Mode 4 : sync on H         DB15M pin 15 connecté au  HD15F pin 13
  Mode 5 : separate sync     DB15M pin 12 connecté au  HD15F pin 14
                             DB15M pin 15 connecté au  HD15F pin 13
  Mode 6 : sync on green

(info trouvée ici)




PS : la mise en page n'est malheureusement pas respectée


----------



## cygwin (7 Février 2004)

Ha Ha, tu me rappelles le bon souvenir de la période où j'ai du fabriquer moi-même un adaptateur pour mon LC475 à l'aide d'un fer à souder et avec un diode (hormis les prises et les fils bien entendu).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Que c'est loin cette époque


----------



## mfay (11 Février 2004)

Un autre petit rappel, les très vieux mac ne marchent qu'avec la colonne mode 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Exemple les IIsi)


----------

